# Someone explain to me about the price of Sleepers & Roomettes



## kendoggbyrd (Sep 7, 2017)

What is the general rule? Do they change prices weekly or monthly or is it based on how many buy one on a particular train? I was eyeing a roomette on a WASH-CHI Cardinal train and but I can't afford it now. I was wondering how long I had before prices go up?


----------



## Devil's Advocate (Sep 7, 2017)

It's updated in real time and is based on several factors, including how many compartments are currently sold, how many compartments have sold in the past for the dates you're traveling, and when you make your purchase.


----------



## PVD (Sep 7, 2017)

D/A is right. I would suggest looking at the Cap Limited WAS to Chicago, unless there are particular things you want to see on the Cardinal route, it generally prices out better, runs daily, and has regular diner and lounge facilities.


----------



## me_little_me (Sep 7, 2017)

kendoggbyrd said:


> What is the general rule? Do they change prices weekly or monthly or is it based on how many buy one on a particular train? I was eyeing a roomette on a WASH-CHI Cardinal train and but I can't afford it now. I was wondering how long I had before prices go up?


The speed of light is faster than Amtrak's price changes but not by a lot. They do come pretty close to warp speed.


----------



## zephyr17 (Sep 7, 2017)

kendoggbyrd said:


> What is the general rule? Do they change prices weekly or monthly or is it based on how many buy one on a particular train? I was eyeing a roomette on a WASH-CHI Cardinal train and but I can't afford it now. I was wondering how long I had before prices go up?


Same general rules as airlines, yield management. As soon as someone books the last accomodation in the inventory bucket, the price goes up. Lots of demand? Shrink or eliminate inventory in the lower bucket. On the other hand, if it isn't selling they'll open up inventory in the low buckets.

If you see a good fare you determine is good after research (such as checking Amsnag to get an idea of what the buckets are), grab it.


----------



## dlagrua (Sep 8, 2017)

As for bucket pricing yes that is the rule but its not always based on booking early to get the best price. We've seen ticket prices open very high on some trains and then get adjusted as sales progress. During the busy summer months (as on the California Zephyr) even by watching fares on Amsnag we have not seen much if any low bucket pricing. If you want to travel via Amtrak in a sleeper, the best way to save money is by following the fares and traveling during the slow season.


----------



## PVD (Sep 8, 2017)

Even seasonally, try and be a little flexible on travel days (if possible) it can make a big difference


----------



## kendoggbyrd (Sep 9, 2017)

dlagrua said:


> As for bucket pricing yes that is the rule but its not always based on booking early to get the best price. We've seen ticket prices open very high on some trains and then get adjusted as sales progress. During the busy summer months (as on the California Zephyr) even by watching fares on Amsnag we have not seen much if any low bucket pricing. If you want to travel via Amtrak in a sleeper, the best way to save money is by following the fares and traveling during the slow season.


What is the slow season? The Fall? The Winter?


----------



## Ryan (Sep 9, 2017)

CHI-WAS? Winter, mostly.


----------



## PVD (Sep 9, 2017)

And CHI-WAS you generally see a disparity between Cardinal and CL


----------



## Lonestar648 (Sep 10, 2017)

The CL almost always is less than the Cardinal. The CL has SSL, DC, and a better menu.


----------

